# Configuring authpf



## kasse (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello I have problems using authpf on my freebsd 7.1.

When I try to log in with ssh, it exits with the error "error removing stale rulesets".
Further, instead of being greeted by the authpf messages, I am greeted with the regular /etc/motd, then the connection is closed. 

Here are some stats on my setup.

```
$ ls -l /etc/authpf
total 6
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   6 Feb  7 01:38 authpf.allow
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   0 Feb  6 00:34 authpf.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  32 Feb  7 00:28 authpf.message
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  92 Feb  6 22:44 authpf.rules
```


```
$ sudo ls -l /var
total 96

drwxrwx---   2 root    authpf     512 Feb  7 03:52 authpf
```


```
$ mount -pv

fdescfs			/dev/fd			fdescfs	rw		0 0
```
mounted with "mount -t fdescfs null /dev/fd


```
$ cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config

Protocol 2
ClientAliveInterval 15
ClientAliveCountMax 3
```


```
$ cat /etc/login.conf

authpf:\
	:welcome=/etc/motd.authpf:\
        :shell=/usr/sbin/authpf:\
        :tc=default:
```
and I ran "cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf" and changed the login shell to "/usr/sbin/aufhpf " of the user I am trying to log in with using vipw.

pf.conf and authpf.rules are similar to the ones in authpf  faq at openbsd.org.

There is nothing in the /var/log/authpf logs except the "error removing stale rulesets".

Also I am not really sure about the /var/aufpf and file-descriptor file system. 
I just did what I saw in some old post on google, since it is not in my "man aufhpf". 
I would be grateful if anyone could point to a page with a setup-howto for authpf on freebsd.


----------

